# Anyone know what's up with this group?



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I mean the red #7 Dytona and the orange/blue 917 in particular. I originally thought custom but after taking a closer look and seeing the silver around the #7 on the Daytona and the underside of the 917 (looks like orange plastic) I'm not so sure. Have a look. What do you think?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=776&item=5912997322&rd=1


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Hard to say. The orange/yellow colors do look funky. The Porche 917 looks orange and the McLaren almost looks red. The stripes on the blue Porche-Audi 917-30 look orange and they should be yellow. Could be Faller colors or could be the camera. The second wingless Daytona is a mystery to me. Maybe Mexico or Australia. Or X-Acto.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That one Daytona looks like a cross of the traditional USA version and the one made for the Mexican sets. Have no idea on the Porsche, if it is a custom, looks like a great job because it doesn't looked "painted".  rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I got outbid in the last 4 seconds. I should have gone higher, even if just for the chassis. Oh well!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

micyou03 said:


> I got outbid in the last 4 seconds. I should have gone higher, even if just for the chassis. Oh well!


Shoulda, woulda, coulda.... we've all been there at least once. You're right, that wouldn't have been bad for just the chassis. Gotta love those snipers.  rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I usually try to snipe myself.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

The Daytona is just someone trying to remove the black on the hood. The Mexican cars didn't have numbers painted on, just the racoon-mask job. The Porsche 917 is yellow/blue.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

dlw said:


> The Daytona is just someone trying to remove the black on the hood. The Mexican cars didn't have numbers painted on, just the racoon-mask job. The Porsche 917 is yellow/blue.



So the colors are just way off? If that is the case I feel much better now. Although I wasn't too upset anyway. However I am going to make an orange/blue (reverse Gulf) 917 one of these days.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I would have been so disappointed to open the box and find a yellow/blue 917. The what I thought was orange/blue was the only car I really wanted. I was going to skim off that car and try to sell the rest.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Yeah, I think the color needs to be adjusted on that camera. Those are orange Daytonas you're looking at, along with the yellow/blue can't-swing-a-dead-cat-without-hitting Porsche 917. But all of that for around $70 including shipping is a good deal.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I know its a good deal but I just keep buying and my collection needs to be thinned out as it is. I have so many cars that I have about 150 on display, about 30 on my track table 100 in Jammers boxes and then there are the extra case of JLXT series 1. The F&F R1 & R2 cars I haven't opened yet. Not to mention the JLTO series 3,4,5,6,& 7 cars I haven't gotten to yet. And I have a bunch of Roger bodies I plan on using many of thoe JLTO chassis on.

I am trying to limit my purchases to got to haves and steals. If the 917 was in fact orange/blue I would have considered it a got to have.


----------

